# GT Edge steel frame in US national cycling team



## FORT-Cyclist

I've read somewhere that the GT Egde steel frame made of Reynolds 853 was ridden in the late 90s by the riders of US national cycling team. This frame was not welded as the normal GTs but beautyfully filled brazed.
Some time ago such a frame was on ebay and it was claimed that this frame was ridden by G. Hincapie during his days at the US team.

Could someone please post some pictures of US team riders riding this frame or send me some links?


----------



## Bad Link

*Here is one*

here is Nelson Vails at Sommerville


----------



## HOOKEM

I read an article somewhere about the history of the GT brand, and I can't for the life of me remember where I read it, but at some point wasn't GT a division of Schwinn? I think it might be in the time frame you're talking about.

I found it. http://www.schwinnbike.com/heritage/


----------



## racerx

FORT-Cyclist said:


> I've read somewhere that the GT Egde steel frame made of Reynolds 853 was ridden in the late 90s by the riders of US national cycling team. This frame was not welded as the normal GTs but beautyfully filled brazed.
> Some time ago such a frame was on ebay and it was claimed that this frame was ridden by G. Hincapie during his days at the US team.
> 
> Could someone please post some pictures of US team riders riding this frame or send me some links?



Not a team pic, but a pic of their TT rig with some very, very nice brazing. (TrueTemper Steel, hmmmmmmmmm....)


----------



## OnTheRivet

FORT-Cyclist said:


> I've read somewhere that the GT Egde steel frame made of Reynolds 853 was ridden in the late 90s by the riders of US national cycling team. This frame was not welded as the normal GTs but beautyfully filled brazed.
> Some time ago such a frame was on ebay and it was claimed that this frame was ridden by G. Hincapie during his days at the US team.
> 
> Could someone please post some pictures of US team riders riding this frame or send me some links?


GT had a small custom frame factory in Longmont Colorado run by Forrest Yelverton. I think he still works for Pacific/Schwinn as an engineer. Might try there, he'd be your best bet.


----------



## homebrew

I have a GT custom frame made in that shop but it is TI. Fully polished, great welds. On a much higher level then any other GT I have seen. I was told that very few were made and that this frame was perhaps made for team Lotto in 98 but I have no conformation


----------



## Cannon Ball

I have a steel GT Edge. I think it's from 93-94. First year they made them. There was a recall so to speak. The size of the brazes were thin. When I got mine back the welds were much beefier yet smooth like in the picture above.

BTW my bike is made from Excel tubing.


----------



## blackhat

google koichi yamaguchi. to the best of my knowledge, any of the fillet brazed national team frames were built by him when he was the framebuilder for the us team.


----------



## Muldoon54

Bad Link, I laughed out loud when I saw this picture and even had to show my wife. Permission to steal this pic and use it as my avatar for a while? It is hilarious, besides the fact that I worked in New Orleans after the storm. If it is a problem, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## ciocc16

The brazed frames were indeed made in longmont, co. Forrest was the head engineer. Also Dave Tiemeyer of Tiemeyer Cycles built there as well. They did do some Ti frames, and used Excel, True Temper and Reynolds for the steel. You could have your frame built around the standard GT geometry, or they would build it custom for an upcharge. The Lotto team frames were made of aluminum, just like the ZR-1, though they would build them custom. And the Lotto sponsorship didn't begin untill the summer of 1999, just before the Tour that year.


----------



## jeffreyg

blackhat said:


> google yamaguchi. to the best of my knowledge, any of the fillet brazed national team frames were built by him when he was the framebuilder for the us team.


Yamaguchi


----------



## beatbike

*GT Edge frame US National Team*



FORT-Cyclist said:


> I've read somewhere that the GT Egde steel frame made of Reynolds 853 was ridden in the late 90s by the riders of US national cycling team. This frame was not welded as the normal GTs but beautyfully filled brazed.
> Some time ago such a frame was on ebay and it was claimed that this frame was ridden by G. Hincapie during his days at the US team.
> 
> Could someone please post some pictures of US team riders riding this frame or send me some links?




I've owned this frame since 2000, when the National team stopped using them. I have a friend that was on the Track squad and I bought this frame when they were being cleared out. It's actually a little tall for me so I used it as a display in my office.


----------



## gm1230126

How's about a shot of George Hincapie riding one? His was fillet-brazed True Temper. They didn't start building them out of Reynolds until 97.


----------



## bigbill

I believe many of the fillet models were built by Mark Nobilette. At least that's what he told me. He still builds custom steel.


----------



## BAi9302010

Kinda off the topic, but before the 96 Olympics GT put a lot of money into developing carbon superbikes for the US track team and aluminum TT/Tri bikes for the road team. Eventually they released a couple of versions, one called the Vengeance (650c wheels?) & another called Edge (the road frame was also called the Edge from what I remember). They were very aerodynamic & stiff but by the time they were released the market had started to lean towards carbon, and in addition the aerodynamic profile of the tubes didn't fall within the UCI 3:1 ratio, so there weren't any pro teams riding them.


----------



## Creakyknees

I know a guy who has one of those frames hanging in his shop... the pursuit model if I recall correctly.


----------



## cookietruck

yamaguchi didn't build any of these frame, just helped with the design.
i have one built in nobilette's shop, had him build another fork for it. when i got the frame it handled kinda bad and had a carbon fork on it that was too tall. the original forks are very short. something like 363mm.

tiemeyer built some of the later models, with the reynolds tubing.
was gonna post a few pics but i can't coz so few posts :frown5:


----------



## redsandow

somebody get more information and picture about the TT.i just see frames only or ssp and fixie stuff in web.


----------



## 32and3cross

Creakyknees said:


> I know a guy who has one of those frames hanging in his shop... the pursuit model if I recall correctly.


Is the shop just outside of Charlotte, NC? If so I have seen the same frame when I was getting fit, and that's Hegg's frame. 

FWIW I don't think the wheels are 650s I think they were all custom built in a special size and the tires were custom ordered. There is a some what famous story of one of the team mechanics being sent to pick up the tires at the airport COD and having float some crazy amount of money (like thousands) on his CC so they could get the tires in time.


----------



## foto

32and3cross said:


> Is the shop just outside of Charlotte, NC? If so I have seen the same frame when I was getting fit, and that's Hegg's frame.
> 
> FWIW I don't think the wheels are 650s I think they were all custom built in a special size and the tires were custom ordered. There is a some what famous story of one of the team mechanics being sent to pick up the tires at the airport COD and having float some crazy amount of money (like thousands) on his CC so they could get the tires in time.


that's brilliant


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy

32and3cross said:


> Is the shop just outside of Charlotte, NC? If so I have seen the same frame when I was getting fit, and that's Hegg's frame.
> 
> FWIW I don't think the wheels are 650s I think they were all custom built in a special size and the tires were custom ordered. There is a some what famous story of one of the team mechanics being sent to pick up the tires at the airport COD and having float some crazy amount of money (like thousands) on his CC so they could get the tires in time.


I live in Charlotte. Which shop. I'd love to go see it!!


----------



## 32and3cross

The right gear Bicycles, Cycling, Bicycle Fitting, Cycling Apparel, Cycling Gear | The Right Gear | Kannapolis NC they have quite a collection of bikes to look at AND buy.

BTW Jim does great fits


----------



## atpjunkie

*If I ever see one of those*



jeffreyg said:


> Yamaguchi


in a size 60 I will buy


mmmmmmm Yamaguchi Track Bike, Pursuit frame yes?


----------



## Plan.B

I just picked up this frame. I'm having a blast learning about the history of this frame. I have now come to the conclusion that I should sell it because do not have the funds to build this bike up the way that it deserves.

*It was raced by Jennie Reed.







[/URL] *Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]







[/URL] *Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Thought you guys might like this.


----------



## Mancha150

homebrew said:


> I have a GT custom frame made in that shop but it is TI. Fully polished, great welds. On a much higher level then any other GT I have seen. I was told that very few were made and that this frame was perhaps made for team Lotto in 98 but I have no conformation


Sorry to revive such an old thread (and to do so as a first post), but I have a question about the GT Ti frames built in the 90s. I recently picked up a used GT edge titanium bike from a second owner who did not know much about the bike other than that he bought it from a pro in Colorado. I am trying to find more out about the frame because it is not the same as 1994-1998 GT edge titanium frames in that the top tube does no protrude from the rear of the seattube as all GT models were designed in the 1990s. For this reason, I am thinking it may have been custom made, but still in a GT factory. Homebrew, you mentioned something similar in that thread, but were still unsure. Were you able to find any additional info? You can look at the bike here:

velospace.org/node/40708] GT Edge Titanium - La Bala Plateada on velospace

Does anyone know who from GT I could communicate with to inquire? I still have yet to find a serial number. Thanks guys!


----------



## bigbill

I picked up this frame/fork over the Christmas holidays. It's a Mark Nobilette build frame with a newer threadless Nobilette steel fork. I'll build it up to use this summer and in the fall it will get a new paintjob that will restore it to original finish.. Fillet brazed True Temper.


----------



## derrgti

I know this is an old thread, but came across it trying to research the GT I just picked up..
here are a couple of picks.









and now built up.


----------



## Ventruck

derrgti said:


> I know this is an old thread, but came across it trying to research the GT I just picked up..
> here are a couple of picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now built up.


My god that is awesome. Thread dredge excused.


----------



## gm1230126

homebrew said:


> I have a GT custom frame made in that shop but it is TI. Fully polished, great welds. On a much higher level then any other GT I have seen. I was told that very few were made and that this frame was perhaps made for team Lotto in 98 but I have no conformation


The GT Edge Ti's were not made at the Tech Shop in Longmont. They were either made at Sandvik/Ti sports in Kennebec, WA or they were welded in GT's Santa Ana facility beginning some time in 96.


----------



## gm1230126

jeffreyg said:


> Yamaguchi


Total internet rumor! 
Yamaguchi was an advisor to Project 96 but he did not build any of the frames. They were built in the GT Tech Shop by Forrest Yelverton and his staff.


----------



## gm1230126

derrgti said:


> I know this is an old thread, but came across it trying to research the GT I just picked up..
> here are a couple of picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now built up.


That frame is from 1998 and the serial number under the bottom bracket would show that. Serial number is probably USCYC98XXX. I had one new old stock. Nobilette was only at the GT Tech Shop in 1994. Not likely that he built that frame. Most of the frames he built at the Tech Shop also had an "N' stamped in the middle of the bottom bracket.


----------



## jetdog9

Wow, super-dredge and it's not even Thursday! Great info!

Not that GT is really in the road bike scene now, but I've wondered how the triple triangle philosophy holds up in today's "you barely even need seat stays at all" scene.


----------



## SeeingisBelievingGTMuseum

homebrew said:


> I have a GT custom frame made in that shop but it is TI. Fully polished, great welds. On a much higher level then any other GT I have seen. I was told that very few were made and that this frame was perhaps made for team Lotto in 98 but I have no conformation


Wrong...the GT Edge Ti was a standard model offered as a frame some years and complete bike others years. it was the sponsored team bike for Eddie B's. Montgomery Bell team in 1994 one of the most dominating domestic US teams that year. GT did sponsor / furnish bikes for the Adecco Lotto TDF team in 1999-00. Those were all GT ZR1000 Lotto logo'd aluminum frames. 91-6 most of the GT Ti frame were built on GT jigs at Sandvik, later TiSports. Later years some came out of Santa Ana and rumor has it...also the Tech Shop in Longmont. Beginning in 93 the GT Tech Shop produced the bikes for USCF and later USA Cycling after the name change. They also produced the GT Psyclone fillet brazed mountain bike frames and the GT Edge steel road frames. From late 90-99.


----------

